# Smithi keeps burying herself



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a noob with spiders and have a 6cm Mexican red knee.

She lives in an exoterra with a realistic setup including bog wood and live plants. 

Substrate is soil and sand to allow burrowing. 

So she started off hiding under the flat piece of driftwood. Then dug out a big hollow under it. Then dug a tunnel off the side of the hollow. 

Then blocked the tunnel up with a big pile of soil. I thought the hollow had caved in so I dug it out with a teaspoon very carefully. Few days later and it happened again. I dug it out again and it was filled in again. I left it for a week and worried so dug it out again to offer a cricket which I think she ate but can't be sure as it just disappeared into the tunnel.

Is my spider hiding for a reason? Mounting? Scared? 

Does it not need water and will she dig her way out when she wants to? 


















Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just let her be and stop digging her hide out you could be causing unec

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just let her be and stop digging her hide up she may be in premolt or just want to feel more safe and secure just make sure you have water available she will come out when she's ready digging her hide up will only stress her out 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Your T is doing what comes naturally. Digging a burrow so it can feel safe and secure. You need to stop digging it up.


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Leave your tarantula alone, you will cause more stress constantly disturbing its burrow and annoying the poor thing! I find younger tarantulas will burrow more often than a adult will. If you're concerned about water, you can trickle some near the burrow, they will drink from slightly damp substrate. 

Also as rikki446 said, could be in premolt and during that time they are less active and usually hide away.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

My worry was that it had collapsed so thought she may perish. I wasn't sure how well the soil sand substrate would support borrows but it does. I'll leave her now.

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. I'm great with snakes but T's are new to me but looking forward to watching her grow. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------

